# Classic Cars Registration



## latulipe (Nov 6, 2009)

Dubai legislation/TRA apparently has no provision to register/drive cars older than 20 years. Anyone having experience in registration procedures and requirements to maintain driving older cars in Dubai?
Thanks, bert


----------

